# Limitation on Southwest's Cancellation Credit



## Blues (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been one of the people here who have sung the praises of Southwest Airlines, especially their policy of offering a full credit for changed or cancelled flights.  So I thought I should warn others of my dilemma.  Basically, the issue is that using that credit for *any part* of a ticket causes that ticket to expire at the earlier expiration date of the credit.  Let me explain.

1. In December 2008, I bought a pair of tickets for a flight to Las Vegas in May 2009.

2. I always watch SWA's fares for price reductions.  Early this year, I noticed a reduction and got a credit of $15.

3. In April of this year I booked a ticket for Las Vegas again for this July (yes, I know.  But it's a dry heat).  I used that $15 credit, plus another $200 I paid directly, for the ticket.

4. Our plans have now changed, and DW and I want to extend our time in LV and drive.  No problem, thought I.  I need tickets for Chicago at Christmastime, so I can use the credit from the April purchase.

5. Since SWA opens their ticketing window next week, I thought I'd check on the credit from the July flight purchased in April.  What?  It expires 12/9/2009.

6. Called SWA, and they confirmed that since I used that $15 voucher, my $200 purchase expires this December.  I can't use it for travel at Christmastime.

If I had known that, I just would have let the $15 expire.

I just want to warn you folks playing the Southwest credit/voucher game, as I have been, that the rules are more restrictive than they seem.  Basically, I'm out the $200 that I paid just 2 months ago because of trying to save $15.  Seems like a lousy policy, but there you have it.

-Bob


----------



## urple2 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, I found that out the hard way also.


----------



## ira g (Jun 18, 2009)

Blues said:


> I've been one of the people here who have sung the praises of Southwest Airlines, especially their policy of offering a full credit for changed or cancelled flights.  So I thought I should warn others of my dilemma.  Basically, the issue is that using that credit for *any part* of a ticket causes that ticket to expire at the earlier expiration date of the credit.  Let me explain.
> 
> 1. In December 2008, I bought a pair of tickets for a flight to Las Vegas in May 2009.
> 
> ...



We had the same thing happen to us. Call SW and they will issue you another voucher  for your $200 less a $50 penalty and it should be good for six months.


----------



## Blues (Jun 18, 2009)

ira g said:


> We had the same thing happen to us. Call SW and they will issue you another voucher  for your $200 less a $50 penalty and it should be good for six months.



Thanks so much for this, Ira.  Is this a standard policy, or at the discretion of a supervisor?  I wonder why the CSR didn't mention this.

-Bob


----------



## jamstew (Jun 18, 2009)

AFAIK, it's standard. I've done it several times.


----------



## ira g (Jun 18, 2009)

Blues said:


> Thanks so much for this, Ira.  Is this a standard policy, or at the discretion of a supervisor?  I wonder why the CSR didn't mention this.
> 
> -Bob



You have to speak with a supervisor at a different telephone number other than regular customer service. It really ticked me off how SWA combined the credit and cash payments and used the shorter one.


----------



## Blues (Jun 18, 2009)

ira g said:


> You have to speak with a supervisor at a different telephone number other than regular customer service. It really ticked me off how SWA combined the credit and cash payments and used the shorter one.



Thanks again.  Do you have the telephone number?  I just called 1-800-I-FLY_SWA

-Bob


----------



## ira g (Jun 18, 2009)

Blues said:


> Thanks again.  Do you have the telephone number?  I just called 1-800-I-FLY_SWA
> 
> -Bob



Bob- I called the 800 # and the rep gave us the number to call.  Sorry I didn't keep that #. The # I have on the voucher is 1-866-393-2081.


----------



## urple2 (Jun 18, 2009)

That's a great tip... I'll keep that in mind the next time. Thanks.


----------



## mrsstats (Jun 18, 2009)

I had the same problem but mine was from using a voucher I was given by SW when they lost our luggage.  I had a very large credit I was going to lose and no amount of talking did anything for me.  I was able to change my vacation dates so I could use the credit.


----------



## happybaby (Jun 20, 2009)

Your credit is good for one year from the date of the original purchase, Dec 2008 to expire Dec 2009.  By using the 15.00 credit from that purchase on another purchase it still reflects on the original purchase in December 2008.

I had a 100.00 credit with SW to expire in October 2009.  I booked DH flight using that 100.00 credit and then booked by flight separate (March 2009) for an April 2009 flight.  This way if I had to change, I had to use the 100.00 credit by October 2009 and my credit would be good until March 2010.

You should not have used the 15.00 credit.  This way you could have cancelled and had a credit for 1 year from your new purchase which I think was in April.

But SW has always treated me good.   Call them and they may extend your credit for the few weeks difference with no charge.  They did me, by sending me a LUV voucher to use after the original expiration of my credit.


----------



## Blues (Jun 20, 2009)

happybaby said:


> You should not have used the 15.00 credit.  This way you could have cancelled and had a credit for 1 year from your new purchase which I think was in April.



I know that now.  The point is that I didn't know it before I used the credit; and unless you've encountered this situation before, I doubt that anyone would realize it.  Thus my post - to warn others.



> But SW has always treated me good.   Call them and they may extend your credit for the few weeks difference with no charge.  They did me, by sending me a LUV voucher to use after the original expiration of my credit.



I like Southwest.  Its policies in general are much better than other airlines.  But in this case I think they've dropped the ball.  It would be very easy to have their computers mark the $15 as expiring in Dec and the $200 as expiring in April '10.  The fact that they state that you have a year to use the credit *implies* that's what they do.  But they don't.


----------



## keninny (Jun 20, 2009)

I was under the impression that you had to rebook travel before the credit expires, not necessarily complete the travel.  By that, I am questioning, can't you still use the credit for travel during christmas this year?  So long as the tickets are booked prior to 12/9 I thought you could do that, I could very well be wrong on this though.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 20, 2009)

keninny-
rebook and USE the credit within one year of original purchase date.

If you have a small credit, use it for the outbound segment (one way ticket).  Buy a second one way ticket, if you are traveling after the credit expires.  Trust me the web site will NOT allow you to RT after the credit expires.


----------



## janej (Jun 20, 2009)

I sold SW credit on ebay and craigslist before and lost very little value.  You might want to try that before taking the $50 penalty.


----------



## JaneEyre (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for your posts. They are really very cool, very nice  


simulationcredit


----------



## jimbiggs (Aug 16, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts, but you don't have to lose any value from that credit.  You can use your credit to buy tickets for other people who are traveling before 12/9/09.  For example, my sister used a credit to buy a ticket for me to Reno a few months back.  I then reimbursed her for the tickets.


----------

